# My first 2 labels



## ramdisk (Aug 30, 2010)

Just finished bottling and labeling, comments welcome


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 30, 2010)

awesome labels. I like the 2nd one best but both of them look great! 
What program are you using. Where did you find the silouett of the moose on the last one? That is really cool.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Aug 30, 2010)

Very nice.
I like the "silhouette of the moose" one, also.


----------



## ramdisk (Aug 30, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> awesome labels. I like the 2nd one best but both of them look great!
> What program are you using. Where did you find the silouett of the moose on the last one? That is really cool.



thanks I found it no the web and the first one I took the photo while in Jackson Hole Wyoming (Grand Teton National Park)


----------



## ramdisk (Aug 30, 2010)

UglyBhamGuy said:


> Very nice.
> I like the "silhouette of the moose" one, also.



Thank you UglyBhamGuy


----------



## Wade E (Aug 30, 2010)

I too like the second and would use that one as all my labels, its classy yet commercial looking all in one, just keep changing the bottome pic to better describe the wine or mood that the wine should appeal to.


----------



## twistedvine (Aug 30, 2010)

Labels look fantastic...to say the least. I also saw your post with your labeler, great idea. My question for you is what are you using for your labels? I love the matte finish, are you using a laser jet printer, gummed paper or what??? Do tell.

Keep up the great work


----------



## ramdisk (Aug 31, 2010)

twistedvine said:


> Labels look fantastic...to say the least. I also saw your post with your labeler, great idea. My question for you is what are you using for your labels? I love the matte finish, are you using a laser jet printer, gummed paper or what??? Do tell.
> 
> Keep up the great work



Thanks, I'm using a HP inkjet printer on OfficeMax white full sheet labels, which is equal to Avery 8165 8 1/2" x 11". The way I lay them out I get 5 per sheet and I hand cut them out.


----------

